# I feel obsessing about ratings is like Facebook likes



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Now if you’re a 4.65 then it’s okay to worry about your ratings. The point is to make money. But I realized if you’re a 4.89 and you are upset you aren’t a 4.91 anymore then that’s just like obsessing over not getting a certain amount of FB likes. It’s just the modern day dopamine that’s all it is.

Likes ain’t gonna get you money, neither is a slightly higher rating.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Uber’s Behavioral Science Unit earns its money.
Khosrowshahi loves you.

Driver earnings and incentive reductions coming this Spring✔


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

DRider85 said:


> Now if you're a 4.65 then it's okay to worry about your ratings. The point is to make money. But I realized if you're a 4.89 and you are upset you aren't a 4.91 anymore then that's just like obsessing over not getting a certain amount of FB likes. It's just the modern day dopamine that's all it is.
> 
> Likes ain't gonna get you money, neither is a slightly higher rating.


Worse you don't lose money on Facebook likes. You will lose money at a drive thur window to appease pax.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I once got 3 bad ratings in one day. Back when there was still multiplier surge in sf, a game was getting out and traffic was horrible. My rating took a hit. You need to care and rebuild to compensate for another possibly horrible day. Nice to have wiggle room.

I admit, I also like having a great rating 🤷‍♀️.


----------



## Clint Torres (Sep 10, 2019)

OP needs to obsess about his UP ratings instead. Lots of messages but not so many Likey votes.

But I wouldmhave thought a novel topic like Ratings Dont Matter, would have had hundreds of likes by now....


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Likes, ratings and trophy points are inconsequential. Neither matter in the circle of life.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mash Ghasem said:


> View attachment 405079


&#128077;


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

DRider85 said:


> Now if you're a 4.65 then it's okay to worry about your ratings. The point is to make money. But I realized if you're a 4.89 and you are upset you aren't a 4.91 anymore then that's just like obsessing over not getting a certain amount of FB likes. It's just the modern day dopamine that's all it is.
> 
> Likes ain't gonna get you money, neither is a slightly higher rating.












In the Chi. I would suggest to be safe is #1, know where your going #2, in 3500+ rides.

You must be inexperienced, and unwilling to learn from your own mistakes you just made multiple times(Stubborn).

Typical new age driver on the roads again. Just the way they want them!


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Please, share your wisdom on how you got the 2*. 

Did you pay a pax to give that to you?


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

What is Facebook? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

losiglow said:


> Please, share your wisdom on how you got the 2*.
> 
> Did you pay a pax to give that to you?


lol, it was a long time ago. Don't remember. Its usually earned though. I will be happy to admit that. The 1* was an exchange from a paxhole i booted.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

TomTheAnt said:


> What is Facebook? &#129335;‍♂


Early police terminology.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

I used to care a lot about ratings, but pax have jaded me. I now give out 1 stars like candy. 
I was worried more about my acceptance rating in order to keep being able to see where trips are going. Now that I stopped caring about it, i waste less gas and make the same or better money.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Just stay between 4.88 and 4.95 and you are fine. Don't think too much. Ratings are a personal satisfaction thing. Just don't let it drop below 4.85 or preferably 4.90. Anyth*ing below that doesn't look good.*


----------



## Mikeh013 (Jun 27, 2019)

My first 1 came my first week of driving for Uber, and it bothered me. Came from a drunk 18 year old that spilled his drink on my seat and I got pissed. Second 1 came from a young girl that thought I was being nosy when I asked “where are you headed today”. I had an epiphany moment and realized these little shits probably rated every driver 1 star. 8 months later I don’t give a rat’s ass about my rating, and neither should anyone else. The good people you give rides to will rate you fairly and will far outweigh the crappy ones.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Once I had a pax who claimed he drove uber in the beginnings of uber, he said that in the beginning whenever he received low ratings he was called to go to the glh because he was getting low ratings, wonder if that's true?


----------

